# Older speakers



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a set of bose speakers that i absolutly HATE 301v4...i recently picked up a pair of boston HD10's that need the 10" passive refoamed. I listened to them at moderate levels and really like the sound...are these worth the $25 to resurround for use as my front l/r for HT use...if so i am seriously considering finding another cft3 tweet to build a center to replace the worst speaker choice i have made in my life(Bose VCS10)...any thoughts out there???


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh absolutely! refoaming the speakers would be a great choice. Those HD10s would blow the Bose away.


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

It kind makes me feel ill that i fell for the bose. I paid $8 for the HD10's...over $300 for the 301's new. I Really wish i had made a better informed choice before i bought into the bose hype. I have owned yamaha's that i liked...my experience with infinity's is that they are too bright for my taste...the bose seemed mellower in the showroom, but that is because thy simply don't reproduce anything above 10khz. I am trying to rid myself of my bose speakers a little at a time. i LOVE the sound of the boston soft domes and i would like to replace with something similar if at all possible.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It looks like there are lots of parts available on line for the HD10s 3way design and they would go higher and deeper than the 301s Are the boxes looking good on the boston HD10s?


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

yes the boxes and grill's are a 8.5/10 the foam surrounds on the passive radiators looked ok when purchased but when power was applied they started to crumble.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I re did the foam om my EV Sentry 500s a few months ago that I got for free and dont regret it at all.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

There is a lot of bang for your buck in repairing old speakers and even repurposing old cabinets.


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

that is why i am really thinking about using the hd10 and building a similar center now...even the old crossovers in these cabinets are much better built/designed than most speakers i have taken apart over the years.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree on the 301s. I bought a pair on clearance at a warehouse club for a system in a downstairs den several years ago. Never liked them. Put them in the garage hooked up to a mini system for a while. Finally gave them to my brother; don't know what he did with them.


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I found another boston I couldn't pass up. I got a 424v for $26 and it blows the bose vcs 10 out of the water...hmmm now i just need some hd5's for surrounds.


----------

